
Microsoft Acquires Jclarity - mrnaught
https://venturebeat.com/2019/08/19/microsoft-acquires-jclarity-to-bolster-java-workloads-on-azure/
======
karianna
jClarity's CEO here - happy to answer questions here if they happen to pop up,
we're obviously pretty chuffed :-).

~~~
needusername
What's going to happen to Censum?

~~~
karianna
We're going to discuss that in the next couple of weeks. I personally hope we
can continue to provide its core functionality to as many developers and ops
folks as possible!

~~~
needusername
Do you see that it's disappointing that you can only give non-answers? The
announcement does not mention what happens to your existing products and
customers. You come here and offer to answer questions yet can't say what
happens to your products and existing customers.

~~~
karianna
Apologies, you're right. Existing Censum subscriptions will continue to be
supported (but not auto-renewed as they were in the past). However, we won't
be taking on new customers until the dust settles and the future strategy of
the product is decided.

